

15 Apps and Gadgets Guy Kawasaki Is Using - BTJoern
https://myhelpster.com/guy-kawasakis-top-15-tech-apps-gadgets/

======
strictnein
Took me quite a while to realize that to see the entire list, you have to like
or share the page.

At the bottom of the 1st of 15 items it states "Please like or share us to get
the whole list. Thanks!"

No thanks.

